# Anyone in Tampa? ...and other questions



## cafe con leche (Apr 28, 2004)

Is anyone here in Tampa? It's about time I start my first job in food service, but I don't know which places to go to, or avoid. 

What kind of places tend to pay better - chains, independent, dining, bakery, etc. ?? I have come to terms with the fact that I won't be getting paid $15/hour like when I was a scientist, but I also think I should shoot for more than minimum wage - even if I don't have food employment history. Will I be laughed at or taken seriously if I show up well-dressed with my resume, should I mention that I start culinary school in the fall?

Where and how was everyone here's first time?


----------



## roelof (May 5, 2004)

I'm starting Le Cordon Bleu in July, and I mentioned it when I went to apply for jobs. I got part time prep cook at 8 dollars an hour with no previous experience. I was in sales, doing a career change. You were a scientist??


----------



## cafe con leche (Apr 28, 2004)

Yeah I worked at the county water department's lab, and although it was my first "real" job out of college, the experience was so horrible I don't know if I could go back to lab work again. I most definitely know I will never ever work for the public sector again, at least. I'm talking about 20+ employees so miserable it permeates the air, nevermind the lazy, apathetic attitude of the public sector.
Anyway, congratulations on your job, I am also hoping for prep work somewhere. Do you think that mentioning a change in career because of dislike was a good or bad thing during your interview?


----------



## roelof (May 5, 2004)

Well I didn't tell them that I disliked my previous profession, I told them it wasn't fulfilling. I went to many restaurants, this was the last one I went to, and they hired me on the spot!


----------



## chiffonade (Nov 29, 2001)

There are tons of high-end restaurants in Tampa to which you can apply (be prepared to lick lots of stamps). Between Tampa, Clearwater, the beaches, the resorts, etc., there's got to be an opportunity for you. My DH is a corporate chef and that wouldn't be a bad avenue to explore. Downtown Tampa is full of mini-skyscrapers full of businesses - get that resume out and see who bites.

Go on careerbuilder.com and click on Tampa/St. Pete. Get those e-mail alerts.

Go on superpages.com and click on Tampa/St. Pete restaurants. Mail resumes to ALL OF THE ONES that aren't chains. The only chain I think is worth a second look is Carrabba's. I wouldn't mind working there myself! Try spas, golf courses, etc. There's lots of that here.


----------



## cafe con leche (Apr 28, 2004)

Good idea, if the question comes up, I'm going to say that science wasn't my passion, so they won't ask me tons of questions about my ex-job and why I left.
I notice you're in Miami, that's where I'm from, but college brought me to Tampa and I never came back. I have a feeling that I should probably move back if I want to really succeed in my newly chosen career, unfortunately I can't convice my significant other to live down there.


----------

